# Advice for girl in work



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Theres a girl I work with who has been going to the gym for around 2 months. Her goal is to lose weight. She goes around 4-5 times a week and walks at 6kmph for 20 minutes and run at 8kmph for 10 minutes. Her diet seems decent enough except that she eats a takeaway nearly every weekend. Problem is, since she's started going to the gym she's actualy put on over half a stone.

Can anybody see if she's doing anything wrong? I've told her it may be leg muscle she's putting on but I'm not sure.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

If its the first time she's been training then she has probably added muscle.

Instead of going on weight ask he if she feels better/looks better as this is more of an indicator of sucess


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

dj2000uk said:


> Instead of going on weight ask he if she feels better/looks better as this is more of an indicator of sucess


i agree with this, always better to go by the mirror rather than the scales. although i have found when people start using the gym they up there food and get into the mind set of i can eat more because i train when the reality is she is prob only burning around 250kcals during her gym session. try and encourage her to mix up her cardio training use different machines the body adapts and becomes used to things if you do the same thing for so long

xx


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

she has to ditch the takeaways and create herself a healthy balanced diet, fresh veg, fruit, suggest to her to try and make herself a curry a more healthy choice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone, will pass this advice on to her tomorrow in work. What are your views on fasted cardio?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

over training can slow the metabolism down,i`m only playing devils advocate tho.

what does the mirror say?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Chris46 said:


> Thanks everyone, will pass this advice on to her tomorrow in work. What are your views on fasted cardio?


its good it does work but only if cardio is done within 30 mins of waking then eat after, some people think fasted cardio means waking at 8am not eating then doing cardio at 11am.

the take away is ok if its one a week and the rest of the week is in check, everyone needs a bit of a break

xx


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Agree above on both points.

You say her diet seems decent enough, what does that mean as such? Ultimately she needs to expend more calories than she consumes and done in a sensible manner ie if she's consuming 2500cals a day, drop to 2200 and see what the results are off that. She needs to work out quite precisely the number of cals she is consuming and she might even be quite surprised as often it's higher than people realise.

A quick question when she trains she doesn't drink energy drinks like lucozade does she, as these are full of sugar and obviously cals.


----------



## Poser (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with check the mirror instead the scales for improvement..

alot of people always go straight to the scales before taking alot in the mirror to see if there is any improvement.

Best of luck to her


----------

